
Crash or Accident? - zimpenfish
http://www.chronicle.com/blogs/linguafranca/2017/09/04/crash-or-accident/
======
uoaei
Personally, the term _incident_ seems more general and less assumptive. What
if the crash wasn't a crash at all, but a bump, tap, or graze? Maybe Waze
users have an implicit threshold for posting updates, where a crash may not be
able to move safely to the shoulder and so impedes traffic severely. I don't
use Waze myself, so perhaps there is an alternative to "crash" of which I am
unaware.

